# Cool Camo Frog



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I saw a funny looking lump on the roof of my shed...
Pretty cool frog/toad was sitting there all camo-ed up to match the shingles.
.










.


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

Likely a Grey Tree frog...


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

sweet pic!


----------

